# Which of your lights don't get used?



## legendofzelda (May 6, 2016)

I know a lot of you have multiple flashlghts. Which of your lights are collecting dust? Do any of the reasons apply?

I dont use xx light because....

a) bad tint / color
b) too large / heavy / awkward to carry
c) beam isn't useful
d) not bright enough
e) Hard to use / don't like the UI
f) afraid of scratching it (house queen)
g) not sure why I bought it


----------



## jorn (May 6, 2016)

Where is the: I got "too many" and can't use them all?


----------



## LeanBurn (May 6, 2016)

I don't use ThruNite Archer 1A (as much) because...

I have a specific purpose for each of my lights, therefore I use them all, but if I had to say there was one I used the least, it would be the ThruNite Archer 1A. I thought I would EDC it more, but its little brother TiS is smaller and easier to carry so it is my bonus torch that I have to swap one of the others out on occasion to make an excuse to use it.


----------



## StorminMatt (May 6, 2016)

Where is 'bad tint'? I'm sure that MANY of us have lights kicking around with horrible cool white tints that we got before we knew any better. But now that we DO know better, we don't use them anymore.


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 6, 2016)

StorminMatt said:


> Where is 'bad tint'? I'm sure that MANY of us have lights kicking around with horrible cool white tints that we got before we knew any better. But now that we DO know better, we don't use them anymore.


The blue tint is easy to fix. Either learn how to disassemble your light and purchase a LED of the bin flavoring you want or talk with Vinh and send it his way to do the work.

Lights that I've purchased that I ended not not using often, typically get gifted, so they don't stick around very long after I've given up on them.

My problem is that I usually end up purchasing two of every light that I have. One gets the most use while the second sits.

Recently did the same with the Fire Fly and the C57 lights. My only break in this orthodox is that I got one of each tint. After a while, whatever one I like the most, I'll convert the other to the same tint.


----------



## MX421 (May 6, 2016)

LeanBurn said:


> I have a specific purpose for each of my lights, therefore I use them all



Agree with this. Sometimes the purpose is to sit unused until an emergency comes about where they are needed (they are ready to go of course). I use some of my lights to store batteries


----------



## tex.proud (May 6, 2016)

My Nitecore MT1A for reason g) not sure why I bought it.

I purchased it as an EDC pocket light. Come to find out, I really don't need Strobe or SOS in an edc (I'm new to lights, forgive me). I don't like having to cycle through them to get to the normal light levels. I use my Fenix E12 much more for the simple 3 level output without having to go through strobe and sos. I do like the memory function though. 

I am currently awaiting the arrival of a Manker T01 with the strobe, sos, and beacon modes hidden. I don't have to cycle through them! Yes!


----------



## ncgrass (May 6, 2016)

Armytek prime c1 because I'd reason e). 

I got it to try for a kinda programmable single cell edc. Cannot stand the side switch though. It's very firm, small and I prefer tail clickies. A shame really as I like the tiny, built and feel. I'm thinking it'll be gifted very soon.


----------



## legendofzelda (May 6, 2016)

Thrunite tn32 because the beam isn't useful for me. It was all throw with zero spill.

Acebeam K60 mostly sits because its too big to carry anywhere.


----------



## Skeeterg (May 6, 2016)

Zebralight,not sure the model number it's been around for a few years. I found out I don't like angle lights,and clickys on top.


----------



## bykfixer (May 6, 2016)

jorn said:


> Where is the: I got "too many" and can't use them all?



This.

The only ones I _never_ use are the ones that are stashed either mint or still in the package. 
The rest are used at some time or other.


----------



## richbuff (May 6, 2016)

legendofzelda said:


> I know a lot of you have multiple flashlghts. Which of your lights are collecting dust? Do any of the reasons apply?
> 
> I dont use xx light because....
> 
> ...


None of those reasons apply. Other reason: because they get supplanted by a newer, more powerful light in same size class.

I have two main groups for my lights: Get Used group, and Collection group. 

Foursevens MMU-X3: This is in my Get Used group, but it will be transferred to my Collection group, when I purchase a 26650 x XHP70 light from Acebeam or Olight or? that is in same size class, but more powerful. 

Eagletac SX25L3 MT-G2: Exact same as above. 

Niwalker MM15: Same as above. This has been added to my Collection group, because the newer MM15MBvn has taken its place in the Get Used group, when the newer light became available, as an upgrade in power, in same size class. 

Niwalker: MM15MBvn cw: Get Used group. 

Meteor M43vn XP-L pdtc: Get Used group. 

Olight S2 Baton: Get Used group. I like more powerful lights, because of their "Wow!" factor, but smaller lights get used more. 

Thrunite TN36UTvn cw: Get used group. 

The three pop-can flooders that I use: I rotate daily, so I use once every three days. 

The S2 Baton I use daily.


----------



## legendofzelda (May 6, 2016)

richbuff....great point. I guess "collection group" is same as don't get used? 

want to sell your SX25L3? Its a warm tint right?


----------



## seery (May 6, 2016)

For us, the lights that are in our dedicated truck bags and get-home bags don't see much use.

Other than those lights, the rest get used regularly.


----------



## parnass (May 6, 2016)

legendofzelda said:


> ... I dont use xx light because....
> 
> a) bad tint / color
> b) too large / heavy / awkward to carry



Most often, I don't use a light because I have a smaller, lighter weight alternative in the collection. The Surefire L1 and Malkoff 1AA MDC are shelf queens, for example.

I dislike the yellow or green tint on a couple of lights, e.g., Fenix LD01 SS, so they serve as only as backups.


----------



## Timothybil (May 6, 2016)

Since I got my Nitecore EA41 and TM16GT, I don't use my TM16, EA8, or TM11 at all. If I ever get around to it they will be taking a trip to Ebay so that hopefully they will be used by someone who needs them.


----------



## legendofzelda (May 6, 2016)

seems size is the big factor. No one wants to lug around a huge light.


----------



## KBobAries (May 6, 2016)

I have 2, one of which is option f and the other uncategorized. The former is a pristine-in-box LF2XT that I never got around to using and is now worth more remaining in that condition. The latter is a Nitecore MT10A whose sole purpose was to have an emergency light that will function on any AA chemistry battery currently produced and fairly usable UI. While it does what I need it to do it has the personality of oatmeal. :meh:

Dan


----------



## bodhran (May 6, 2016)

It would have been my Quantum DD, but like NoNotAgain advised, I sent it to Vinh and now I love it. Now it would be my Surefire M2. Too big and heavy.


----------



## Puddin57 (May 7, 2016)

My powertac e-9. It was a good light at first but has failed me on multiple occasions since then. The threads are starting to strip a bit as well. Its a very bright light, but if its not a gift I wouldnt buy it. Ive been using malkoff products recently and have nothing bad to say about them. They are absolute tanks


----------



## archimedes (May 7, 2016)

Almost all of my flashlights do get used, to one degree or another. However, with few exceptions, most of my multi-cell setups get minimal use any longer.

With greater efficiency and higher outputs now routinely available from single cell torches, I just have little need to go beyond those in most cases.

Probably the biggest exception to that is my SureFire A2, as it still fills a rather unique niche....


----------



## ven (May 7, 2016)

My more dedicated lights don't get as much use as my smaller lights. Now smaller is 18650 or less , and these I rotate to get bits of use out of each.

Dedicated throwers don't get much use unless it's deliberate type uses(take out with me to use in open areas for example). I do get use out of them all, by this i will use a different light each day or even week etc. Last weekend was a p60 weekend , different light each night for around the house type uses. EDC is separate and for my uses requires 18350/16340 size lights for convenience . Again I will rotate these around to break things up and get use out of most of them. 

Flood type lights i can always get use, just not always convenient to have a 4 cell over a single cell light! If you have more than 5 lights, then IMO your going to struggle getting the use/value out of each one as much as just having one "do it all" type. So there becomes a collection of lights, the more you have ,the less use they will all get ! The flip side to having many lights(more than is required) is choices, tints,led,UI, form factor/size etc , and gives many options of use which for me adds interest too. 

Tools they are, but with various options on which I enjoy for different applications , this all helps my enjoyment/real world use/fun uses.

After all there must be more to it when checking for a coolant leak and noticing how true to life the coolant colour is :laughing:


----------



## Tac Gunner (May 8, 2016)

Coast HP14. It's under powered for its size, I don't like the tint, it aggravates me every time I use it that it doesn't focus to a tighter beam, and with it not being a constant current driver I get tired of the runtimes. I should sale but for no more than I'd get out of it, it makes a great spare.


----------



## bykfixer (May 8, 2016)

A follow up to my previous:

Like some others said, as lights become more modern some old favs are no longer 1st on the list.
Admitedly some due to tints and/or artifacts, which I never thought I'd ever do. 




A novelty that quickly grew old. 

Another reason some collect more dust than others is the interface. Lights with strobe as one of the 3 choices are not at the front of the rotation list either. Lights where strobe requires a special button press action are prefered. 

I have batteries in nearly every one of my lights. 
I pulled the cells from some high draw aaa lights as they seem to be the ones most likely to become plagued with leaking cells. 

And simply put most of my LED lights are used less than they used to be due to discovering quality beams from incan lights as my collection evolves.


----------



## MrJino (May 9, 2016)

My toolvn. I suppose it's a novelty that a small light can get so bright.
It just sits in my bag, as I have a betaqr on my keychain and readymade on my night stand. Those 2 seem to fill all my flashlight needs.


----------



## jumpstat (May 9, 2016)

My Inova X1 don't get much runtime nowadays. I bought it quite awhile ago when I first got serious with illumination tools. Then Surefires got my attention. Finally, McGizmo's lights are my preferred lights which currently having maximum edc and usage. 

Anyways, the X1 gives out 11 lumens and does restrict its usage. Beam profile is ok and so is its choice of battery, the easily available AA format.


----------



## jal (May 9, 2016)

I picked up a Fenix PD35 TAC that I thought I'd really like. (Well, actually, I intended to buy the non-TAC, but somehow bought this instead and didn't bother exchanging.) And there is a lot to like about it. But the two things that keep it sitting on the shelf are the combo tail-click/side switch and lack of tail-stand ability.

No matter which mode it comes on in, it seems I want to change it, so the two-button thing means I need to fiddle with it while turning it on with either two hands or flipping it around, which is awkward. And the inability to stand on tail is self-explanatory. Otherwise, it is great - nicely spaced modes, typical Fenix quality build, etc.

I'll probably give it away at some point; if those two things didn't bother me, I'd like it a fair amount more than the Nitecore MH10 I currently use instead to fill the not-terribly-expensive-side-clickly-toolbag light niche. (I have a different set of gripes with that one.)


----------



## Monocrom (May 10, 2016)

Quite a few of my lights don't get used. Mainly because I have enough lights to last me about 4 lifetimes. Main ones I'd like to use are my classic SureFire M6 along with my Leef-bodied SF M4, and my Leef-bodied SF 9P with one of Gene's very last custom made M60 LED drop-ins. And I'll spit in Satan's flaming eye before I'd ever give up that last one!


----------



## Ishango (May 10, 2016)

Like most I've got lights that get used a lot and lights that get only limited use.

The only one I haven't used at all on purpose (my only shelf queen) is my Sunwayman V11R Mirage because I wouldn't want the hand-drawn camouflage to be damaged.

I used to not use my Prometheus Alpha for quite a while disliking the UI with memory mode. But using the Convoy S2+ with similar memory mode I started carrying it more often (what a beautiful and perfect beam it has).


----------



## cmd (May 10, 2016)

I have an old Peak AA with multiple 5mm LEDs in the head. 

It just sits in a drawer unused because, well, times have changed so much that it just does not keep up with modern lights. 

Why keep it? Because it is a Peak of course!


----------



## mbw_151 (Jun 7, 2016)

I have a group that I don't use that isn't listed. It's the "If I'm using this light, something has gone bad in the dark" group. These are lights that live in my car, truck, boat, BOB bags and "bump in the night" lights. If I never have to use these lights, I'll be perfectly happy. I use a bunch of lights for work, camping, projects and EDC. These are lights I use without reservation, it's just dark, not bad and dark.


----------



## tops2 (Jun 8, 2016)

I rarely any of my keychain lights cause I usually have more powerful lights on me.

I don't have any daily use for throwers so don't use my (one) thrower at all.

Even though my main EDC light is usually on me, I usually don't have a use for it other than the "comfort" of having it on me.

I've recently started using my Zebralight SC5w almost exclusively again cause I love the UI, the floody beam and decently good CRI and tint, and it's just a good general use light to me.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rarely use most my lights the way I use too but I'm finding my best light, HDS, gets the least and my cheapest, Mag 2aa, gets the most. For a lot of the applications I find the cheaper/beater works better plus if lost it's no big deal. Whether traveling or partaking in outdoor activities the pros and cons favor the mag (blasphemy I know).


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 8, 2016)

An Inova T3 as the Cree revolution broke out about 30 seconds after purchase. H501 as preferred the H501w even though the CW tint on the other was really really nice. Some retired EDC lights such as the EX10. An L2D Q5 as despite being a good light don't trust it's lack of polarity protection. Still I like the light but just don't use it. I could keep going on but Lets face it. I can only pack so many knives or lights on myslef or kit. I gravitate to a few preferred with the others getting occasional use at best. Some are packed away in preps however that means they really don't get used either. Some are for blackouts which happen rarely. 

So maybe the better question could be which lights actually get used often and why?


----------



## mudder232 (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't think I have used any of my old flashlights that take D batteries in over 3 years. LED lights with AA batteries are (usually) more than enough for what I need.


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 11, 2016)

tex.proud said:


> My Nitecore MT1A for reason g) not sure why I bought it.
> 
> I purchased it as an EDC pocket light. Come to find out, I really don't need Strobe or SOS in an edc (I'm new to lights, forgive me). I don't like having to cycle through them to get to the normal light levels. I use my Fenix E12 much more for the simple 3 level output without having to go through strobe and sos. I do like the memory function though.
> 
> I am currently awaiting the arrival of a Manker T01 with the strobe, sos, and beacon modes hidden. I don't have to cycle through them! Yes!



The Manker T01 is a great light, and it's tiny too


----------



## DMS1970 (Jun 15, 2016)

For me also, the big lights. When my ZL fits in my pocket and supplies 1300 lumens, I don't need anything much bigger. I really liked my sc6330 at 2400 lumens, and it was pretty small, but not good for a pocket. I just ordered an armytek V3 headlamp with 2300 lumens which WILL fit in a pocket. I think ZL or someone needs to produce a nice compact flashlight that rivals this. Run times appear decent on paper too. 

What I don't every really have a need for is throwers or large throwers. I find everything I am looking for is easier to find in the large floody beam of my olight S1, S2 or ZL 63. I have sold every thrower I bought in the past, but I've been thinking for the price the convoy L6 or the new thorfire XHP70 would be good to have if needed, at the budget prices they are selling for.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 18, 2016)

I suppose if I were told I have use a different flashlight each day for a year...
I'd have to ask for an extension in the number of days in a year...


----------



## ven (Jun 18, 2016)

And a leap year don't cut it!

Way your going a decade will be more suited :laughing: oh and that just covers 2016!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 18, 2016)

ven said:


> And a leap year don't cut it!
> 
> Way your going a decade will be more suited :laughing: oh and that just covers 2016!



The accumulation has come to a near screeching halt. 
My goal late last year was a couple from every decade they were made. I'm good to go from 1910 forward. 




For about 3 weeks I had one of these on my porch each day... some are still trickling in..
Yet there was a method to the madness. 

I reached a milestone and now it's time to pause for a while, get a few going, and work on a few project lights while reflecting on what took place during the maniac May buying binge. I have enough to stay busy in the evenings for quite a while.

It was one of those short lived points in life where a bunch of cool stuff was happening all at the same time. Stuff was acquired that will likely never be available again. So I spent countless sleepless nights scouring the planet for information and details ensuring my steps were not wasted. All the while meeting several cool people through the process witthout leaving my home. I worked as many hours as practical to fund the deal. 

All those lights were cheap. It was the lifetime supply of bulbs and all those batteries that ran the meter sky high. Each light has batteries. And some of the correct bulbs bought in bulk were pricey. 

Yet along the way some really hard to find bulbs were scored at ridiculously low prices. A few sellers were looking to clear out ancient stock. So I was able to obtain 10 that typically went $5-10 each for less than $25...shipped. 
"How many boxes you got?"
"Seven"
"I'll take all 7". lol. 

It's June, and I'm resting (from May's shinanegans) while reveling in an over induldged assortment of battery operated fire on a stick. 

At some point I'll pick up a light here and there. And in August celebrate a 1 year anniversary of the disease call "flashaholic".


----------



## vadimax (Jun 18, 2016)

There is one light which beam is way beyond my ability to see -- TN32. But I still use it... as a night stand  Possess it may be over a year or even longer. Charged may be 3 times.


----------



## ven (Jun 18, 2016)

:bow:mr fixer, is it just lights you go mad with or is it in your personality and go mad with other stuff(i can).

Vad..........what can i say, if thats your nightstand light i wanna see that S&R light:rock:


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 18, 2016)

ven said:


> :bow:mr fixer, is it just lights you go mad with or is it in your personality and go mad with other stuff(i can).
> 
> Vad..........what can i say, if thats your nightstand light i wanna see that S&R light:rock:



Well... I think it's an illness in general. 
I blame sobriety. Pre-sober days I stayed in a fog a lot. But collecting didn't begin when I sober'd up... it just reached insanity levels...
Post sober days... one night I found I had accumulated enough $ to pay off all debt (at that time) and soon after ended up with 27 skateboards...
A couple of years ago I decided to mothball one of the 6 Honda Preludes I was restoring. But there was no room in the garage for all the dang bicycles... (4 of the Preludes are gone and the mothballed one is my sons problem now)




Some stuff here goes back to my childhood days. 
Pre-adult childhood days that is...


----------



## ven (Jun 18, 2016)

:laughing: , 27!!!!! i am likin your style!

Hey , we only live once *beep* it! enjoy what ever floats your boat, my boat is floating nicely thanks to CPF and members like yourself..................wallet has sank though


----------



## ven (Jun 18, 2016)

Right now i am finding cool tints are not getting much use, i have to deliberately use my T10s which is a cool flavour just to use it! . I am picking 5000k or less for 95% of uses these days as its just so much easier on the eye. I dont care for always having 10,000lm on tap, ~200lm of nichia goodness(or 5000k or less) is enough for pretty much everything bar long distance stuff.

My sportac triple xp-g2 cool is almost dormant due to the nichia sportac in work, i removed the optics for a mule but it is still too cool with no hot spot at all. Colours are not too bad, just look faded in comparison. Luckily these days most of my lights are 5700k or less, only a handful over these days and thrower wise it is not important to me to have warm or neutral tints. I did opt for a 5000k rc40 though and it does show nicely in the throw/spill. I am not tint junkie either tbh, just once you have had a taste its hard to re-adjust to cool again...............for me anyway.

These are my weekend go to lights, 5000k xp-g2 quad and triple nichia




Most used in work




The sportac triple does not like being a mule die to crazy artifacts on mine so the optics have to stay in on this:shrug: . So at somepoint in the future a nice triple or quad nichia mule(or even a single LED one like oveready has.


----------



## bubble (Jun 18, 2016)

I don' t use my Mac's custom xm-l Ti EDC to keep it on pristine condition.


----------



## gotothelight (Jun 19, 2016)

AAA Mini Maglite (incandescent). Slightly better than a Bic lighter.


----------



## Esperologist (Jun 20, 2016)

Here are the flashlights I use less or not at all and why:

Not-Emitter LED Flashlight - I don't use (3 years) - for D (not bright enough - like a glow stick comparatively) and M (Alkalines ate the battery cradle - while I wasn't using it).

Solar or Wind-Up Not-Emitter LED Flashlight - I don't use (3 years) - for D (not bright enough) and N (solar takes all day or longer to charge, hand crank takes an hour for a only a few minutes run time).

G25C2 MKII XM-L - gets limited use - for O (it is battery picky, only one of my batteries seems to work for it - and I don't rush to recharge it).

D25AAA 395nm - gets limited use - for P (I'm not in many blacklight fun situations) and Q (it has trouble fitting rechargeable batteries, even some Ni-MH).

PN20a2 XP-E - currently gets no use - for X (stupid charger destroyed my Ni-MH batteries *glares at Nitecore i4 V2* - I haven't gotten replacement batteries yet, but did get a dedicated Ni-MH charger) [I was considering gifting this one off and getting a new version, but my boss pulled the newer PN20a2 from our restock order - oh well.]


----------



## dmattaponi (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm no longer actively using any of my cr123 or cr2 lights. They are all stored in various places. All of my users are now AA lights loaded with rechargeable Eneloops. I really like having the easily replaceable AA batteries, and I use my lights much more freely now.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 20, 2016)

This one doesn't get used often... unless I need flashlight shaped paper weight or no hammers are near.

Eh, just kidding...









Here it is now.


----------



## parnass (Jun 20, 2016)

I was doing some cleanup today and found a few Inova 2xCR123 lights I had forgotten. I have a bunch of them collecting dust, though I keep an old TIROS Inova T2 in the truck for emergencies.

Three Inova X5s sit dormant, too, though I sometimes shine them on the wall for old time's sake.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 21, 2016)

Coming back to this forum after a break - and realized, my once prized Nautilus never gets used - why?
a. It's expensive - built really nicely, and state of the art electronics at the time, but I'm worried about something happening to it
b. It has the greenest Cree XR-E I've ever seen - I had the greenest KL4 head too, it's a curse, I tell ya
c. No rechargeable capabilities - yes, CR123s are cheap, but Li Ions exist, and my other lights use them

Robocop gave me two modified Dorcy AAAs - unmodified - they were a forum favorite, for a while - these are higher current, and modded to be floody - they are a bit fragile, however


----------



## Lambo3534 (Jun 21, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> This.
> 
> The only ones I _never_ use are the ones that are stashed either mint or still in the package.
> The rest are used at some time or other.




And lets not not forget the ones that we can't buy batteries readily for anymore! And if we could we wouldn't because a candle has more light lol I found an old dolphin torch in my shed the other day great memories and when I bought it I thought it was the best thing with a globe..... Then I discovered the maglight but it too sits in the shed collecting dust... Will I get rid of them? Nah there's a story or several for the grandkids.:naughty:


----------



## aginthelaw (Jun 21, 2016)

i only use about 3 of my stock lights these days. the other 30+ go uncarried, except for an occasional trip to the store (yearly?). since i quit my night job, i don't take the custom lights out much anymore (doesn't stop me from buying them). ps. selling the stock stuff in wts by the way...:twothumbs


----------



## NevC (Jun 25, 2016)

My Led Lenser P7 just sits on bedside table for power outages use, so it has had very little use.


----------



## elzilcho (Jun 26, 2016)

I got a Nitecore Tube for a middle-of-the-night light at the 1-lumen setting but recently used it for that purpose and discovered the PWM made me queasy almost immediately. It doesn't happen if I'm awake and alert on the way to bed, only when I've just woken up and am completely dark adapted. Looks like I'll stick with the HDS for nighttime navigation. I don't know what the Tube might get used for now, if anything.


----------



## smokinbasser (Jun 26, 2016)

I have a Fenix TK10 and an Arc LS that are used to keep my hanging pocket watch from rotating away from my view. Electrically they are not used but they do have a static purpose. I have lots of more useful lights that get put into service.


----------



## reppans (Jun 26, 2016)

Most of my Chinese electronic side switch lights (Zebralights, Armytek, Olight Batons, Thrunite Neutron, etc). Combination of: failure, UI glitches and lock-ups, lost output, accidental activation, high parasitic drain, annoying blinking buttons, inaccurate/non-working battery meters, massive lumen and runtime exaggerations, and slow UI/mode switching.


----------



## ZippoThisKnifeThat (Jun 28, 2016)

Fenix E11 - no pocket clip

Fenix LD01 - replaced by a Fenix E05

4 Seven's Preon 2 - no longer a fan of this style. Prefer shorter bodies. 

Moving towards single battery operated lights with more premium materials such as copper, brass, and Ti. 
As well as overall quality of the light; led, fit and finish, etc.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 28, 2016)

bykfixer said:


>



LOL! You've got it bad when they need to use a bin! Once you're done don't drop as much as a single hair in it though, or you'll go to jail for 3 years!


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Jun 28, 2016)

I've got some older Princeton-Tec lights that I don't use anymore. At one time, they were top of the line stuff. I have a shoe box of older lights that work fine, just got replaced with something better.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Jun 28, 2016)

Maybe it is bad, but I don't keep lights around that are not "perfect". If anything about the tint, UI, etc bothers me then I will usualy give the light away.
I used to try and convince myself that my flashlights were good. I would EDC a Thrunite archer and a spare 18650. Sometimes it flickered on high and I did not like the UI of the side button. The green tint was the worst thing though. One time I went to show my dad the light and it shut off because of the poor contact in the switch.
I now EDC a flashlight that is 10x the price and I am way more satisfied with it.
Quality over quantity.

Having 10 $10 flashlights that all cast a poor grayish light is not better to me than having 1 $100 light that puts out great light. 

I take measures to make sure that I do not loose my more expensive flashlights.
I am also not a collector, sometimes I think I want a nice flashlight, but if it does not fill a need then I have no use for it.

For a while I did not like the UI of my zebralight h502c but I have gotten used to it and I find the flood light to be the most useful, even more useful than the standard flashlight beam.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jun 29, 2016)

probaly use the ones with rechargable batteries more for cost efficiency. lights that just use 123's not used as frequently


----------



## Esperologist (Jul 14, 2016)

GarageBoy said:


> Coming back to this forum after a break - and realized, my once prized Nautilus never gets used - why?
> a. It's expensive - built really nicely, and state of the art electronics at the time, but I'm worried about something happening to it
> b. It has the greenest Cree XR-E I've ever seen - I had the greenest KL4 head too, it's a curse, I tell ya
> c. No rechargeable capabilities - yes, CR123s are cheap, but Li Ions exist, and my other lights use them
> ...



Eventually even the pricey ones need to be used, else what is the point in having them? * laughs then looks awkward because he has to keep telling himself this or he also doesn't use his nice things *
Okay, funny green tinting is a good reason.

I don't know the particular model you have... does it use a single CR123A or a pair in series? If an 18650 doesn't fit in the body, you could look into a 17650 and see if that fits. Not that it really matters if you don't intend on using it... after all, green tint.

On to my collection, I just found a couple flashlights in my 'junk' pile while cleaning up... no branding on them and I completely forgot I had them. If I don't right away lose them in the new junk pile, I might just send them to recycling.


----------



## Danielsan (Jul 14, 2016)

I dont have titan lights or even custom titan lights but one thing is clear, if i would own those lights i would place them in my cabinet. I would kill myself for dropping such a light. Every drop reduces the price 50%, every scratch 20% &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## dhunley1 (Jul 14, 2016)

It seems that my Fenix PD35 doesn't see much use. Great light, but I just don't find myself having the need to use it. I've been considering selling it.


----------



## RickZ (Jul 18, 2016)

MX421 said:


> Agree with this. Sometimes the purpose is to sit unused until an emergency comes about where they are needed (they are ready to go of course). I use some of my lights to store batteries



I agree with this philosophy, as I only spend 1% of my annual on flashlights and their batteries, I can't afford to have multiples for different purposes. I never can lights either, I store old cheaper/less used lights for emergencies and gift useful ones I've replaced with a higher end. However, the lights I've stopped purchasing have mostly been because of new awareness in the way they work. 

Specifically, my junk utilitech EDC was junk and had flickering problems from day 2, caused by a poor battery case design and poor contacts and a few drops (probably repairable but unworth my time @$6.) Also an outdated bike headlight with very low 5mm output, likewise a few disk-shaped key chain lights. A threexC battery spotlight with quickly dropping power (never have I gotten rechargeable Cs) it is simply unimpressive and outclassed by my black&Decker 633meter spotlight.


My most recently purchased lights are typically my EDC, though I cycle them depending on size versus what pants I where, and I use earlier purchased lights when walking around to remind myself of the progress. I can't see any lights collect dust that are close to my best lights in cost.


----------



## Richub (Jul 23, 2016)

I have a couple of 8x AA lights, and a few that take only cr123a batteries. I rarely use them anymore...

The 8x AA lights are too much of a hassle to charge all 8 batteries simultaneously, and the cr123a batteries are just too expensive for me, as I completely switched to rechargeable batteries.

I also rarely ever need throw, so those lights also barely get used.


----------



## harro (Jul 23, 2016)

I'd only use a half dozen or so, on a regular basis. The rest I have to look at and enjoy. Its like any collection ( postage stamps, coins, model cars and 100's of others ) I guess. A lot of it just sits and occasionally gets taken out and used, when so desired. I don't dispose of a light because I don't use it on a regular basis. There are a few lights I own that don't get used at all because they're dead ( ITP Polestar, Tiablo A7, and a couple of cheap Chinese no-names ). But the majority are certainly shelf queens.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 23, 2016)

Danielsan said:


> I dont have titan lights or even custom titan lights but one thing is clear, if i would own those lights i would place them in my cabinet. I would kill myself for dropping such a light. Every drop reduces the price 50%, every scratch 20% ��


No they don't. I have no idea where you got that information from. The whole point of a titanium light is that you can drop it and it doesn't matter. Only people looking specifically for museum-quality pieces care about scratches and dings on titanium lights; everyone else simply recognizes that they are almost completely immune to damage.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 23, 2016)

I use my Jetbeam TC-R2 and my Tain Ottavino on a daily basis. I use my McGizmo Hi-CRI Mule on a weekly basis. The rest are shelf queens nowadays.

I need to get a brighter Hi-CRI Mule someday. It's great for photography but the one I have is starting to show its age.


----------



## Hardpack26 (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd have to say my Eagletac Mx25l3. I mean I love the light, and 6 Nichias @ 1810 lumens, is beautiful tint wise! It's just too big when you compare some of these pocketable canons. It's not huge, just not very pocketable, and thus out of my collection, gets the least use unfortunately. Still love the light though.


----------



## Going_Supernova (Aug 8, 2016)

All my incans, because they give inferior light to my LED lights. 

A Smith & Wesson 2xAA attempt at a Surefire A2 clone, because the LEDs are feeble low lumen crap, and the incan is well, an incan, and the light is inferior to my other LED lights. It sits in reserve in my storm shelter, just in case, as a backup. 

Some cheap, import headlamps, I don't even know what brand they are. Also sitting in the storm shelter in reserve. 

Surefire G2 Nitrolon resides in my vehicle console, with an extra bulb and 6 CR123A's in a spares carrier, just in case.


----------



## Native89 (Aug 9, 2016)

Maelstrom X10 is relegated to power outage duty at home
Crelant 7G5v2 w/Aspheric Head is only used when I want a light show every couple of months.
PD35 Tac and PD25 got tossed into the bag and car respectively when I received my SC600 MKIII HI.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 9, 2016)

fyrstormer said:


> No they don't. I have no idea where you got that information from.
> *
> 1.* The whole point of a titanium light is that you can drop it and it doesn't matter.
> 
> ...



Good Lord, Man! Have you lost your mind!? *Three strikes and you're out!

*~ Chance


----------



## biggman15 (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a Thrunite T10s that does not get used. It's not its fault though. I bought it when I thought that I had killed my Jetbeam E3S. It went through the washer and the dryer with cracked glass. So naturally, It got soaked. I set it aside as I searched for a new light. And it was probably a month and a half later before I found the ThruNite. Once I decided I was happy with it. I figured that the Jetbeam was done for and gave it one more shot before I pitched it... It was fine, And it has been in my pocket ever since. I replaced the glass with Lexan and put the ThruNite away. Until the next time.


----------



## aginthelaw (Oct 1, 2016)

A) olight m2x because of the green tint
B) xtar s1 awwwkkwaaardddd. Big. Huge.
C) maglite minimag unless there's new batteries in it
D) royal pf2200 rechargeable battery with light. Useless
E) armytek a1 prime. What's with that switch?
F) d25cvn dht: spanked my wife for looking at it
G) zero trace/ozark trail 1000 lumen rolling pin. Butt ugly, unwieldy, proprietary battery. Begging for mods upgrades etc. and I knew that after the first two I bought


----------



## see level (Oct 1, 2016)

A Rayovac headlamp because It doesn't even compare to my HL55vn


----------



## Ishango (Oct 5, 2016)

My Olight S10-L2 and S15. Mainly because of accidental activation. I like my EDC light to be ready to go and not having to lockout the light by twisting the tailcap. I have had quite a few occasions where the soft lockout still made the light turn on in my pocket.


----------



## TKC (Oct 8, 2016)

*My McGizmo Haiku didn't get used, once I bought my Malkoff's. I actually sold it, to get a knife that I REALLY wanted, that a friend made.*


----------



## Swordforthelord (Oct 8, 2016)

I have plenty of old Mags that get zero use.
I feel that my 4Sevens 123-2 Tactical Turbo and my MMX-360 are under-used, they just don't carry well (for me).


----------



## Loomun (Oct 11, 2016)

I use all of mine with the exception of an old mini mag.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 14, 2016)

None of mine get used....




except the one I'm using.


----------



## tops2 (Oct 15, 2016)

After getting my Zebralight H600Fd for the past few weeks, I've stopped using most of my lights.

I do go back to my Zebralight SC5w for short night time walks closer to home for the extra throw. The H1/turbo mode for the SC5w is more than enough for my environment.


----------



## Nephron44 (Oct 16, 2016)

I have an old Gerber light that came with a multitool...before I knew any better, I thought it was the best light ever! It has since went the way of my other Gerber products...backup in the junk drawer or garage. Benchmade replaced my Gerber knives and Streamlight replaced my Gerber lights.


----------

